# Hardwiring cigarette power adapters



## taylorchuck (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been looking into taking out the need to plug in anything with a cigarette power adapter and just hardwiring the adapters "chip" and chord into the electrical of the car and then having a set spot for the device or tip to sit and be powered when the car is started. What would be the process of doing this? I understand that whatever I'm puting in will have to be disassembled and the positive and negative be wired to power and ground, but knowing the cigarette adapter has a fuse how should I wire it to the fusebox? 

And also, how would I figure out what fuses to use for certain devices and how many things can I wire to one fuse spot?


----------

